# Looking for Long Term Rental



## AU Moose (Sep 25, 2011)

I just accepted a new job offer in Pensacola and am looking for a house/apt/condo to rent starting in Dec. I've looked on Craigslist but wanted to reach out on PFF. I'm looking for a 2/3 bedroom, rent max @$900. Prefer the East side of town, close to airport area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the job!
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_ren...4,-87.148812,30.479395,-87.190869_rect/14_zm/
This townhouse is next door to a unit that I own. Unit #3 (the one listed) is owned by a good friend of ours. Very well kept on the inside.
If you were about a month earlier, I could've rented our townhouse (unit #2) to you. But we just got our new renters settled in.
Feel free to contact me with any questions you might have about the area or anything. My wife purchased the one we own a couple of years before we got married, so I have about a decade of knowledge with the place.
-Wil


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck in your search. I have a home for rent in pace for $900 / month. It's about a 15 min drive to the airport. If you are interested please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

My parents have this one for rent they just had a military family get re-stationed.
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7107-Lindskog-St-Pensacola-FL-32506/44687626_zpid/


----------

